# Caught a Black Rat snake (pics)



## ABbuggin (Sep 14, 2009)

Caught this fella earlier today (while doing so, I felt a bit like Steve Irwin LOL), so I had to take pics.  Snake was about 3 feet long. When it was really irritated, it would vibrate its tail like a rattler, and it would also "rear up" like a cobra....snake had an attitude lol. I've seen much larger snakes in the wild (4ft. copper head, 5ft. black rat) but this is the largest snake I've seen in my yard.












Trying to chomp me here lol.






I like this pic a lot.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome catch  Looks like a fun snake to handle


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool. Reptiles are my favs.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 14, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Awesome catch  Looks like a fun snake to handle


It was quite interesting trying to get a hold of him. I lost count how many time I was almost bitten. :lol: This is a harmless snake, but if it was a venomous species, I would of only taken pictures at a distance.  Once I had a hold of him, he was surprisingly calm.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool! Have you ever been bitten by one?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 14, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> Cool! Have you ever been bitten by one?


Not by a snake, but I've been bit by countless lizards, and stung by countless bees/wasps. I've been wounded pretty decently by one of my cats more than once that I would say is worse than any non-venomous snake bite. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 14, 2009)

Andrew! U give me the shivers, and good pics!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 15, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Andrew! U give me the shivers, and good pics!


Speaking of snakes, how are your snakes?


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> Cool! Have you ever been bitten by one?


I was bitten by a copperhead when I was 12. Was too scared to tell anyone for fear of getting into trouble. Of course I had no idea it was a venomous snake at the time. Didn't take long to find out! Luckily they rarely kill people but do cause a lot of pain and I could have lost my finger.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 15, 2009)

Neat-o!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 16, 2009)

I love snakes, used to have quite a few...Now I'm left with a 12 year old corn snake  and I'm only 16


----------

